# الإعلان عن دورة &#1575



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (24 مايو 2006)

*الإعلان عن دورة المحاكاة Simulink*






أخواني أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب, أرحب بكم في قسم ميكاترونكس, والذي دائماً نرى به كل جديد وكل مميز بفضل من الله أولاً وأخيراً.
فالآن أعلن عن دورة المحاكاة بإستخدام الماتلاب أو بما يسمى Simulink , حيث سيقوم بشرح هذا الجزء المهندس أحمد الديب ahmedeldeep, والذي سيتفضل مشكوراً لشرح هذا الجزء يوم السبت الموافق 27/05/2006
وبهذا نكون في تزامن شرح موضوعين هامين وهما الماتلاب خطوة بخطوة وموضوع دورة المحاكاة بإستخدام الماتلاب Simulink
سيتم تقديم الدورة في قسم الماتلاب بإذن الله كما سيتم تثبيت الموضوع
فإنتظرونا إن شاء الله
أسأل الله التوفيق والسداد لي ولكم إنه ولي ذلك القادر عليه
والله الموفق  ​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز المهندس أحمد على أتاحة الفرصة لعمل دورة فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب عن المحاكاة باستخدام برنامج السيميولنك simulink وان شاء الله ستبدأ الدورة أن شاء الله يوم السبت المقبل و ستكون عبارة عن مقدمة عن البرنامج و ان شاء الله ستستمر الدروس كل يوم سبت أسبوعيا وسيكون هناك موضوع للاستفسارات وردود الاخوة ونامل من الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 مايو 2006)

*أعانك الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي أحمد أعانك الله في هذه الدورة والتي ستخدم بها أخوانك المسلمين
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
والله الموفق ​


----------



## المهندس (25 مايو 2006)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..

الله يجزاكم ألف خير على ما تقدموه و تبذلونه من جهد ..
و جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم ..

و بنتظار الدورة و ما يطرح فيها من اطروحات مهمة ..

تحياااااااااااااتي


----------



## أحمد الهمالى (25 مايو 2006)

شكرًا جزيلا نأمل أن نستفبد من هاتين الدورتين


----------



## ادم المصرى (25 مايو 2006)

شاكرين افضالك ياباشا


----------



## arch nana (25 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا واتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع منها ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة على ردهم الطيب 
م. أحمد عفيفى 
المهندس 
أحمد الهمالى 
ادم المصرى 
arch nana
جزاكم لله كل خير وفى انتظار مشاركتكم معانا فى الدورة


----------



## majd (25 مايو 2006)

الله يقويك أخي الفاضل .. 
بالإنتظار .. 
وإن شاء الله نقدر نفيد ونستفيد يارب 
شاكر لك جهودك أخي الكريم


----------



## majd (25 مايو 2006)

الله يقويك أخي الفاضل 
متابعين معك بإذن الله 
وإن شاء الله نقدر نفيد ونستفيد بهل الدورة 
جهد تشكر عليه


----------



## majd (25 مايو 2006)

الله يقويك أخي الفاضل 
متابعين معك بإذن الله 
وإن شاء الله نقدر نفيد ونستفيد بهل الدورة 
جهد تشكر عليه


----------



## dhu (25 مايو 2006)

سيرو فعين الله ترعاكم


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (25 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونحن نتابع ان شاء الله معكم بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى


----------



## أبوموسى (25 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أخي / م . أحمد 
لا أنا شخصياً لا أعرف ما هو التبلاد ؟ أو ما هو السمالنك ؟
لكن قد تكون معارف مفيدة . . قد تستغرب من الرد لكن سامحونا .
وجزاكم الله خيراً على ما تقدمة وأخونا أحمد وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم .


----------



## eng_hazem123 (25 مايو 2006)

*[FRAME="11 70"]والله انا ما عارف اشكركم كيف على هذا المجهود الجبار
و لكن جزاكم الله كل خير 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم[/FRAME]*


----------



## tayaba (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## hatem_tunisie (25 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيكم على الموضوع و ممكن مساعدتكم ان شاء الله بصفتي طالب في كلية الهندسة و عندي خبرة في العمل على 
SIMULINK et MATLAB

لكن حاجة صغيرة لم أفهم موضوع المحاكاة.


----------



## eng_asa (26 مايو 2006)

ألف ألف شكر
وجزاكم الله خيرا
ونحن فى انتظار هذه الدورة الرائعة


----------



## tayaba (26 مايو 2006)

_شكرا على المجهود مع المزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله_


----------



## alaraby712 (26 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## kha (26 مايو 2006)

الله يجزاكم ألف خير على ما تقدموه و تبذلونه من جهد ..
و جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم ..

و بنتظار الدورة و ما يطرح فيها من اطروحات مهمة ..
ولكم تحياتي وخالص شكري


----------



## Project_Manager (26 مايو 2006)

I would prefer using another software( Arena for example), it could be better, what do you think?
Regards


----------



## kisr (26 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mooddood2 (26 مايو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكر وتقدير لكل من احمد (عفيفى و الديب )
ربنا ديمها علينا وعليكم نعمة 
وربنا يقويك يا ديب :15: على الدورة ديه​


----------



## مهندس طيار (26 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس احمد وجعل ما نستفيد به من علم قدمته لنا في ميزان حسناتك 
منتظرين الدورتين بفارغ الصبر


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 مايو 2006)

أخوانى الاعزاء 
majd
dhu
محمد المعتصم بالله
أبوموسى
eng_hazem123
tayaba
hatem_tunisie
eng_asa
tayaba
alaraby712
kha
Project_Manager
kisr
mooddood2
مهندس طيار

جزاكم الله خيرا على ردودكم الطيبة وتشجعيكم العظيم​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (26 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونحن نتابع ان شاء الله معكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## emahmoud (26 مايو 2006)

نحن فى انتظار الدوره على هحر من الجمر


----------



## dofeda (26 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على افادتنا


----------



## Mostafa Alpha (26 مايو 2006)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (26 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونحن نتابع ان شاء الله معكم بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى


----------



## samy_tawfeek (26 مايو 2006)

[frame="6 70"]مشكور مهندس أحمد عفيفي وشكرا مهندس أحمد الديب[/frame]


----------



## العربي غيور (26 مايو 2006)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هذا العمل وتحقيقه وانشالله تعم الفائدة على الجميع .


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 مايو 2006)

*تم البدء بفضل الله في دورة المحاكاة*






أخواني الكرام, أحب أن أعلن عن قيام دورة المحاكاة Simulink من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19686
جعلها الله في ميزان حسنات أخي العزيز أحمد الديب
والله الموفق للجميع ​


----------



## suheil (27 مايو 2006)

الشكر الجزيل لكل المساهمين في الموقع و لجهودهم المبذولة .


----------



## HESHAMSS (27 مايو 2006)

إن شاء اللة سوف اتابع معكم لان هذا الموضوع يهمنى جدا جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## واثق الخطى (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يعطيكم العافيه على الدورات الطيبه وناسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها وسائر المسلمين


----------



## مفتاح الحياه (27 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## s.m.s (27 مايو 2006)

*دورة المحاكاة*

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي المهندس احمد على هذا المجهود ونتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع من هذه الدورات انشاء الله .
:63:


----------



## engekramy2010 (27 مايو 2006)

*شكر*

اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا عن هذاق العمل الجليل


----------



## samourah (27 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية و يزيدلك من الأجر


----------



## lg019547 (27 مايو 2006)

salam .chokran :77: jajeera


----------



## ابيض (27 مايو 2006)

أخى العزيز أحمد جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدورة وأعانك على تقديمها بصورة مرضية ونحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## أبوزحره (27 مايو 2006)

الله يجزاكم بالخير


----------



## engosamaahmed (27 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
[FRAME="11 70"] [GLOW="009900"]" من المؤمنين رجالاً صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا " [/[/GLOW]FRAME]. صدق الله العظيم 

شكرا للأخ العزيز المهندس/ أحمد الديب جزاه الله الخير ونفعه بما علمه وعلمه وإيانا ما ينفعنا في ديننا ودنيان.
وجزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين الخير الوفير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم /
مهندس / أسامة أحمد عبد الصادق تخصص هندسة الالكترونيات و الاتصالات 
بريد الكتروني : XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## salemr12 (27 مايو 2006)

والله انا ما عارف اشكركم ازاي على هذا المجهود الجبار
و لكن جزاكم الله كل خير 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## justice (27 مايو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووورين ونحن ننتظر بفارغ الصبر


----------



## العقل الذهبي (27 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم تمنياتي بالفائدة للجميع


----------



## عبدالله محمود (27 مايو 2006)

مهندس / احمد
مقدما عظيم شكرى و تقديرى وانا مع الأخ ابو موسى فى انك ستتعب معانا شوية بس لازم نستفيد من هذه الدورة ان شاء الله
عبدالله محمود


----------



## ahmedeldeep (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أخوانى الاعزاء تم بحمد الله وضع الدرس الاول فى الدوره ويمكنك الدخول على الرابط الاتى ::

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19686

وللاستفسار حول الدورة يمكنكم الدخول على الربط الاتى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19692


----------



## وليد عبده (27 مايو 2006)

شكرا شكر جزيل على هذه البرامج


----------



## ALRASHED71 (27 مايو 2006)

الله يجزيكم الخير والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## mafiax (27 مايو 2006)

*الإعلان عن دورة المحاكاة Simulink*

السلام عليكم
أتقدم بخالص الشكر لادارة موقع المهندسين العرب و لكافة الاعضاء المنتسبين و أتمنى أن نستفيد جميعنا من هذة الدورات الهامة
تحياتي
عثمان الرباط


----------



## اليحيى (28 مايو 2006)

شكرا زميلانا الفاضل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## salih9 (28 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

والى الامام

والله يوفقكم لما يحبة ويرضاة


----------



## aboelhassanafm (28 مايو 2006)

الاخ الفاضل 
بارك الله فيك وفى ادارة المنتدى , ان هذه الدورات تساهم فى رفع كفائت المهندسين العرب 
و تساعدنا فى اللحاق بالركب , وان شاء الله التميز0


----------



## أحمد أبو بكر (28 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed_saleh (28 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك و عليك


----------



## meshaal (28 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير. متابعين معك بإذن الله .


----------



## The river (28 مايو 2006)

thanx alot for that .. i m sure will get benifit from that subject


----------



## ahmedeldeep (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أخوانى الاعزاء تم بحمد الله وضع الدرس الاول فى الدوره ويمكنك الدخول على الرابط الاتى ::

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19686

وللاستفسار حول الدورة يمكنكم الدخول على الربط الاتى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19692


----------



## engosamaahmed (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،​ 
أتقدم بخالص الشكر لادارة موقع المهندسين العرب و لكافة الاعضاء المنتسبين للمنتدى و أتمنى أن نستفيد جميعنا من هذة الدورات الهامة والقيمة وكل الدورات التي تقدمها ادارة المنتدى.

مع أجمل تحياتي​ 

أخوكم / 
مهندس / أسامة عبد الصادق​


----------



## eng_sahar (28 مايو 2006)

سلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود العظيمه
ولكن انا جديده فى المنتدى وكنت عاوزه اسأل شرح الدورات بيتحذف بعد فتره ولا بيكون موجود
وهل دوره الماتلاب خلصت ولا لسه


----------



## المهندس مهند (28 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور أخي 
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
أخوك أبو البراء


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (28 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedeldeep (28 مايو 2006)

eng_sahar قال:


> سلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود العظيمه
> ولكن انا جديده فى المنتدى وكنت عاوزه اسأل شرح الدورات بيتحذف بعد فتره ولا بيكون موجود
> وهل دوره الماتلاب خلصت ولا لسه


السلام عليكم 
الدورة لم تنتهى بعد 
الماتلاب خطوة بخطوة (تعلم كل شئ عن الماتلاب) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15194

وبالنسبة لدورة المحاكاة تم بحمد الله وضع الدرس الاول فى الدوره ويمكنك الدخول على الرابط الاتى ::

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19686

وللاستفسار حول الدورة يمكنكم الدخول على الربط الاتى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19692


----------



## ihsan (29 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا واتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع منها ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed_saleh (29 مايو 2006)

اللهم بارك له و بارك عليه


----------



## mohamed_saleh (29 مايو 2006)

اعطاك الله من خير الجنه


----------



## mohamed_saleh (29 مايو 2006)

و ابعد عند النار عنك و شره


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (29 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## أبو مغيرة (29 مايو 2006)

*شكر و تقدير*

وفقك الله يا أخ أحمد و سددك و أعانك على تأديتها على أحسن وجه، و أتمنى لو يوجد شرح مختصر يبين ماهية الدورتين المحاكاة و الماتلاب و بلغتنا الحبيبة، لكي يقرر العضو كم يعطيها من الوقت لأن العلوم كثيرة و لا يمكن الإحاطة بها كلها و لكن لا بد من الإنتقاء مما هو أنسب للنفس.
و شكراً لكم


----------



## ahmedeldeep (29 مايو 2006)

أبو مغيرة قال:


> وفقك الله يا أخ أحمد و سددك و أعانك على تأديتها على أحسن وجه، و أتمنى لو يوجد شرح مختصر يبين ماهية الدورتين المحاكاة و الماتلاب و بلغتنا الحبيبة، لكي يقرر العضو كم يعطيها من الوقت لأن العلوم كثيرة و لا يمكن الإحاطة بها كلها و لكن لا بد من الإنتقاء مما هو أنسب للنفس.
> و شكراً لكم


 
السلام عليكم اخى العزيز جزاكا الله خيرا على ردك الطيب ويمكنك الدخول الى الدورتين فالشرح بهم بسيط وليس محتاج الى محجود كبير فى الفهم ويمكنك المتابعة كل اسبوع معنا ان شاء الله وزمن مراجعتك للدرس الاسبوعى لن يستغرق اكثر من ساعة تقريبا وبعد عده اسابيع ستكون على ما يرام فى هذا البرنامج العظيم


----------



## motaz ahmed (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه الدورة وارجو ان تتواصل معنا بمثل هذه الدورات


----------



## eng_mickeya (30 مايو 2006)

_[FRAME="13 10"][BLINK][GLINT]أشكرك على مجهوداتك العظيمة[/GLINT][/BLINK] [/FRAME]_


----------



## عبدالله محمود (30 مايو 2006)

خالص شكرى و تقديرى للأخ الكريم المهندس / احمد
جزاك الله خيرا للمجهود الكبير الذى بذلته 
مع خالص تحياتى
اخوك
عبدالله محمود


----------



## مذهل (31 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير وأتمنى المشاركة والاستفاده من الجميع.........
المهندس ياســر


----------



## ahmedeldeep (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أخوانى الاعزاء تم بحمد الله وضع الدرس الاول فى الدوره ويمكنك الدخول على الرابط الاتى ::

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19686

وللاستفسار حول الدورة يمكنكم الدخول على الربط الاتى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19692


----------



## hamzaaa (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير مهندس أحمد الديب
وأدام الله علمك وزاده وأفادنا وإخواننا منه


----------



## اليحيى (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك الكبير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## master_mode (3 يونيو 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــرا واتمنى لكم التوفيق واحب اكون معاكم فى الدورة


----------



## نورعلي (4 يونيو 2006)

*simulink*

نؤيد قيام مثل هذه الدورات ونرجو أن يراعى التخصصات المختلفة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع وأن تكون هذه الدورات وفق برنامج مسبق.
وشكراً لكم،،،


----------



## ahmedeldeep (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أخوانى الاعزاء يمكنكم الدخول على الرابط الاتى ::

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19686

وللاستفسار حول الدورة يمكنكم الدخول على الربط الاتى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19692


----------



## وليد عبده (10 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sameh3d (17 يونيو 2006)

بالله عليكم انجدونا بالدورة دى احنا فى أمس الحاجة ليها وربنا يبارك لكم فى علمكم وعملكم


----------



## لمياء المقصبي (17 يونيو 2006)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف عافية


----------



## ahmedeldeep (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم أخوانى الاعزاء يمكنكم الدخول على الرابط الاتى ::
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19686
تم وضع الدرس الرابع بالاضافة الى ملفات pdf


----------



## eng.khudhair (19 يونيو 2006)

وفقكم الله لمرضاته


----------



## pilot_789 (20 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله مجهود وافر ونيه صالحه انشاء الله
M.w


----------



## ymselim (25 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونحن نتابع ان شاء الله معكم
والله الموفق


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

اخوانى الاعزاء تم الان اضافة الدرس الخامس فى الدورة


----------



## mohamed ouda (1 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"][glow="6633ff"]جزاكم الله كل خير ونحن نتابع ان شاء الله معكم بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى[/glow][/frame]


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 يوليو 2006)

*شعار دورة المحاكاة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام لقد تم وضع شعار لدورة المحاكاة بإستخدام برنامج Simulink


 
أرجو أن ينال إعجاب الجميع
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (2 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز المهندس احمد عفيفى 
فعلا تصميم الشعار رائع جدا


----------



## ادور (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك ايه المشرف لك كل التحية واتمني التقدم


----------



## lovebird (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## رائد احمد (9 يوليو 2007)

*اريد مواضيع ماجستير في ميكاترونكس* 
السلام عليكم
انا مهندسميكانيك اعمل ماجستير في السيطرة انشاء الله 
والحمدلله ربنا كرمني وسجلت مع دكتور كبير في الكلية .اريداعمل ماجستير في السيطرة 

والآن امامي مجالات كتير جدا اعمل فيها الماجستير وانا محتالر ولم اعرف ماذا اختار 
ياريت اسمع رايكم ما هي الأفكار اللي ممكن تكون مفيده وتساعدني اشتغل لما اخلص ماجستير 
انا اعرف انه سؤال غريب شويه بس اعتبرني واحد صاحبك واخوك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

